# Confused



## Caz73 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hey all I'm a newbie (live just outside of Hull) day 3 of tablets 500mg and tested bloods last night at a friend's whos also type 2 - they were 20 which is high but only on day 3 of being diagnosed.  Love to walk and jog round the village but read somewhere that levels that are this high are not good to exercise with!! Don't know what to do as I need my exercise!!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi Caz.  Yes, 20 is quite high.  I'm assuming the tablets are metformin? I don't take them but understand the effects take a while to build up.  It's not a good idea to exercise with high bloods as muscles need energy and with exercise the body releases glucose but with not enough insulin or insulin not being effective then bloods can actually go up making things worse.  In the mean time I would reduce my carbs, drink water.  Keep an eye on them and if they go up even more then I would contact 111.  Are they sure you're T2?


----------



## Caz73 (Oct 21, 2018)

Yeah Metformin and yep type 2!  Going to see nurse tomorrow for first appt but just a little concerned they've gone up again all rather scary at the mo.  Thanks for the info however.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 21, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Caz73 from a fellow T2.
Did you have a HbA1c test (blood taken from the arm, goes off to lab)?  This gives an average BG lever over 8 - 12 weeks.

Finger prick test (guessing this is what you got at your friends) varies through the day and across the week.  If you self test before and after eating, and keep a food diary along with a record of your levels, hopefully after a couple of weeks you'll see a pattern.


----------

